# 2nd batch of smoked salmon



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2015)

So had a lady friend ask me to smoke her some salmon after she tasted my first batch,,, I said sure,, this was about 2lbs or so,,

4cups brown sugar and 1 cup kosher salt,,,Last 1/2hr or so baste with warm honey and sprinkle CBP on top. 













IMG_20151204_173845748_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






I tried to get the "vein" out of the tail part but it won the battle,, didn't want to wreck her salmon LOL 













IMG_20151204_173858659[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






after a overnight stay in the fridge for about 14hrs,,,, I did not rinse these, just used finger to sqweege them off













IMG_20151205_090329716[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






Closer view 













IMG_20151205_090335125[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






Put in fridge for about 2hrs to start to forum pellicle,, then went to counter for about 1hr with fan on it to finish pellicle 

So got the Amps going in the mailbox mod with Orange pellets,,, Started at 130* for the first hour 

then bumped to 145 2nd hour,, and 160 last bump till IT of 145 we met. 

Here they are out of the smoker 













IMG_20151205_183032754_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






They did not look that dark,,, Must have been the camera on the phone or lighting













IMG_20151205_183044736[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






Look at that honey and pepper 













IMG_20151205_183051453[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015


















IMG_20151205_183057730[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 8, 2015






These went into the fridge for a overnight stay then vac pac'd next day

I should get the report from her here shortly,,,

My smoker was not full 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   When I was done I realized I had a nother fillet in the freezer of mine I forgot about,,,Oh well that just means more smoking later on

DS


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 8, 2015)

WOW!!!

I would have been seriously tempted to sneak a piece to sample. Some little piece might have been stuck on the mat.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I would have been seriously tempted to sneak a piece to sample. Some little piece might have been stuck on the mat.


I should have had the wife try it but she was out Christmas shopping,,,I love smoking it but I am not a big fish fan,,,I gave the lady a brick of smoked cheese also

She's nice to me so I return the favor 

DS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 8, 2015)

yummm...  these look great...  I'm cornfused on the brown sugar deal...  did you add water and make it a brine...  or just coated it dry ??


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yummm... these look great... I'm cornfused on the brown sugar deal... did you add water and make it a brine... or just coated it dry ??


Just a coat,, the salt will pull the moisture out of the fish and next day you will have liquid in bowl













IMG_20151009_183826032[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 12, 2015


















IMG_20151010_073132025[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 12, 2015






Above pics were from my first batch started dry ended wet,,, just from moisture of fish,,

Thanks for looking 

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks real tasty to me DS !  Could sure enjoy a chunk of that with a cold one !   Thumbs Up   Nice job !


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real tasty to me DS ! Could sure enjoy a chunk of that with a cold one !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, WHB you can have a chunk of that and a cold one and I will have just a cold one,,,,LOL 







DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2015)

That Looks Great, DS !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never cured any like that, but I will.

That's similar to what "cmayna" does, and I copied the instructions he Linked.

Anybody ever gives me some to do, they better give me more than they expect to get back, so I get some!!

Great Post, DS !!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2015)

DS sorry for being late That is some serious looking Salmon Let us know how she liked it.Thank

Richie


----------



## jhend (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice job driedsticks

The world is your oyster as far as dry rubs are concerned. The one I make has many ingredients but has a very subtle Cajun flavour but you could swap out the Cajun for a spice you like. I sprinkle the dry rub over the fish \ chicken \ wings what ever and into the frig over night to 24 hours. Then 4 hours before smoking marinate in maple syrup.

John


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That Looks Great, DS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear,,, Ya don't worry I got some trading stock out of her,,,,,A couple good laying hens for payment LOL 

Yes this is the same as Craig does, he and Waterin Hole Brew both helped me on the first batch I did,,, works great you will love it. 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2015)

Great smoke DS! 

POINTS!


----------



## papafluff (Dec 10, 2015)

Yummy, going to try it this weekend.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

tropics said:


> DS sorry for being late That is some serious looking Salmon Let us know how she liked it.Thank
> 
> Richie


Thanks Tropics,, better late than never,, as great grand pappy would use to say LOL 

Talked to her yesterday and she loved it,,,so she said LOL 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

jhend said:


> Nice job driedsticks
> 
> The world is your oyster as far as dry rubs are concerned. The one I make has many ingredients but has a very subtle Cajun flavour but you could swap out the Cajun for a spice you like. I sprinkle the dry rub over the fish \ chicken \ wings what ever and into the frig over night to 24 hours. Then 4 hours before smoking marinate in maple syrup.
> 
> John


Thanks, John,,, Yep I will be doing some testing on some thighs I bought this last weekend,,, I actually thought of the maple syrup on the salmon this last time,, but it was for another person so I though I better keep to good ol recipe before experimenting on someone else's salmon.

DS


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2015)

This is great looking salmon, DS.

Point

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2015)

DS,

You obviously are starting to come over to the dark (fish) side.  Face it.   That looks fantastic.  For me, the simple dry brine recipe works the best to soothe most appetites.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2015)

DS, that is some fine looking salmon sir !


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2015)

Disco said:


> This is great looking salmon, DS.
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2015)

cmayna said:


> DS,
> 
> You obviously are starting to come over to the dark (fish) side.  Face it.   That looks fantastic.  For me, the simple dry brine recipe works the best to soothe most appetites.


Thanks  Cmayna,  yep that dry brine is a keeper,,,, next time maybe mix it up a notch with maple syrup instead of the honey ??? We'll see 

Thanks again for your guidance 

DS


----------



## cmayna (Dec 13, 2015)

So you are already planning the 3rd batch?   I knew it!  LOL.    I once tried maple syrup and never again.  But it's just a personal taste.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2015)

cmayna said:


> So you are already planning the 3rd batch?   I knew it!  LOL.    I once tried maple syrup and never again.  But it's just a personal taste.



I think he's coming around Craig !  I wonder if he secretly does this salmon "for other people" & eats it himself....  LOL.  

Just giving ya a bad time DS !   :biggrin:


----------



## cmayna (Dec 13, 2015)

DS,

Question, are you rinsing the pieces after brining on their way to drying?  A pic in your first batch thread makes the drying pieces look like they were not rinsed.  Just curious.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2015)

cmayna said:


> DS,
> 
> Question, are you rinsing the pieces after brining on their way to drying?  A pic in your first batch thread makes the drying pieces look like they were not rinsed.  Just curious.


No rinsing,, I just use my index finger and wipe the excess off,, neither batch was rinsed,,,,

OH by the way have another "customer" wanting some for this weekend,,, They are doing a early Christmas dinner  

DS


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2015)

Interested about not rinsing.  Wonder what affect that has if any on producing the pellicle?  Inhances it?   Prevents it?    Hmmmmmmmm.

OK, so now here comes batch #3  OMG!

This wed or thurs, I'm doing some as well.  It's that time of year I guess.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Interested about not rinsing.  Wonder what affect that has if any on producing the pellicle?  Inhances it?   Prevents it?    Hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> OK, so now here comes batch #3  OMG!
> 
> This wed or thurs, I'm doing some as well.  It's that time of year I guess.


Try the no rinsing on this batch and let me know what you think

Getting ready to marinate tonight and smoke tomorrow,,,6lbs or so. (I think that is how much he is bringing me.)

DS


----------



## cmayna (Dec 18, 2015)

Bummer for I totally forgot to hold one piece aside from getting rinsed and have already smoked the lot.  Next time.  I think you should consider rinsing some for I feel not rinsing prevents the formation of the pellicle.  Just my thoughts.

Craig


----------

